# What can i upgrade with my GT Avalanche 1.0 2011?



## DarkFly3r (Apr 18, 2011)

Blame the upgrade bug.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Your skills.


----------



## DannyHuynh (Sep 13, 2011)

wait till something breaks. then UG it. u can change things like handlebar, seatpost, saddle, pedals, stem, wheels set. whatever you have money to burn on i guess.


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

With a general topic like this I'd say the whole bike. I wouldn't even bother upgrading parts on it.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Your skills.


Best respone ever!!!

Although, I'm guessing these are not the responses you were hoping for.

Honestly, just ride it and have fun. When things start deteriorating...and parts will deteriorate...then buy a replacement/upgrade.

But that money is burnning holes in your pockets, huh? So, go buy a repair manual like Zinn and the Art of Bike Maintenance...go buy a registration to a skils clinic...go buy yourself a pair or two of good fitting bike shorts...buy yourself an entry to a race (your skills will increase a lot as a trial by fire). There are way better ways to spend money than buying new parts for a new bike.


----------



## Eckstream1 (Jul 27, 2011)

Pick up a repair stand... Then when you are ready to upgrade something it will be easy to work on your bike.


----------



## will-lee wonka (Oct 26, 2008)

Eckstream1 said:


> Pick up a repair stand... Then when you are ready to upgrade something it will be easy to work on your bike.


Ooooh!...I didn't even think about that. And to go along with that, buy yourself a toolset.


----------



## DarkFly3r (Apr 18, 2011)

AZ.MTNS said:


> Your skills.


Yes, i wont miss upgrading that.


----------



## DarkFly3r (Apr 18, 2011)

I was thinking of upgrading my wheelset first. Anyone have any idea whether my wheelset (Alex TD24) is heavy?


----------



## Ilikemtb999 (Oct 8, 2010)

Wheels and tires are always the best place to start upgrading.


----------



## Will Goes Boing (Jan 25, 2008)

My recommendation is to start with the small stuff, like the handle bars, saddle, stem, pedals. First of all those are relatively inexpensive parts, secondly they will actually make the bike more comfortable/enjoyable for you to ride, and lastly you can most likely transfer all of those parts onto your next bike. 

Oh yea, and if you choose the right parts, you can save a significant amount of weight with those parts I mentioned.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

That's a pretty nice bike, so I wouldn't do anything but ride. Perhaps a different size stem or bars, but only if you've ridden it enough to know that you would like a slightly different hand position. Usually, you're experience will tell what needs changing there.

The tora is a decent fork, albeit heavy. You might consider a real compression damper for it - motion control.

If you have money burning your pockets, wheels make a big difference. Good sets start at a couple hundred on sale. Don't spend money on marginal upgrades. The cost isn't worth the slight benefit.


----------



## swingset (Oct 14, 2010)

DarkFly3r said:


> I was thinking of upgrading my wheelset first. Anyone have any idea whether my wheelset (Alex TD24) is heavy?


Yup, they're heavy and somewhat fragile. I have the Karakoram and those were the stock wheels. I ditched them for a set of Stan's Arch rims and run tubeless. Good upgrade, honestly wheels you feel more than any other.

The rest I would absolutely leave alone until you start breaking stuff.


----------



## OFFcourse (Aug 11, 2011)

I got the same bike a few months back.

DO REPLACE the stock pedals ASAP I got MG1's $50 (those stock pedals are super scary I put them back on while I was cleaning up my MG1's the other day :eekster 

I swapped out the back tyre (Kenda Nevegal) to a Racing Ralph $35. The Nevegal is great but has pretty high rolling resistance and is heavy, keeping the Nevegal up front grip is awesome and I have a spare now 

Removed the front de-railer and went to a 1x9 setup, I rarely use the extreme gear ratios. 
Brought a bashguard for $18 and a SS chainring for $35 also waiting on an n-gear jump stop $12, new chainring in not really needed to go 1x9.

All up I've spend an extra $150 but as others have said no need to put money into this bike until stuff breaks better off buying up tools/gear that will be useful on future bikes....I can't imagine not having a repair stand now, get a good floor pump & maybe a digital pressure gauge, some bike specific tools (crank puller, chain breaker, BB tool, grease, lube etc.)


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

As mentioned. Buy some decent pedals. Maybe new handle bar grips stock ones can be of low quality (depends on whats on the bike). 

Then just ride the bike till something breaks then replace it.

Lessons and lots of riding will make you a better rider upgrades might make you look like a better rider.

If you really want to upgrade something then fit a Stans tubeless kit or go getto tubeless.


----------



## Too_Fast_46 (Apr 16, 2011)

+1 on the pedals, not much worse than crappy stockers. 
Also, no one has really mentioned trying different tires. The right tires for your terrain/riding style makes a big difference in your confidence with the bike. 
Not a bad idea to start stocking up on tools and gear. The right tools make it fun to tinker with your bike and keep running in tip top shape.


----------



## DarkFly3r (Apr 18, 2011)

rlouder said:


> That's a pretty nice bike, so I wouldn't do anything but ride. Perhaps a different size stem or bars, but only if you've ridden it enough to know that you would like a slightly different hand position. Usually, you're experience will tell what needs changing there.
> 
> The tora is a decent fork, albeit heavy. You might consider a real compression damper for it - motion control.
> 
> If you have money burning your pockets, wheels make a big difference. Good sets start at a couple hundred on sale. Don't spend money on marginal upgrades. The cost isn't worth the slight benefit.


Please pardon me but what does motion control do?


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

DarkFly3r said:


> Please pardon me but what does motion control do?


It's a compression damper - controls the rate of compression. I'm not sure what the TK does, if anything other than provide a lock out. 
A good compression damper makes a big difference, and I'm fairly sure one is available for that fork. Probably costs 50-60 bucks.

Check the Shocks and Suspension section. Post 3 here sums up the mechanics: http://forums.mtbr.com/shocks-suspension/rock-shox-tora-318-tora-302-a-567183.html

Motion Control


----------



## xenon (Apr 16, 2007)

What I would upgrade ASAP on your bike is the chainstay protector. Correct me if I am wrong, but it is apparently a piece of inner tube or some kind of soft plastic. From my experience, the chain eats through inner tube in no time and may harm the metal before you even pay attention. I myself use (after having a chainstay dented the above mentioned way) a piece of thick canvas strap, cut off an old waistbag.
As to upgrading GT Avalanche 1.0, I have replaced quite a few parts on mine (2010, bought some 1.5 yr ago). The only thing I upgraded while still in working condition was the front shock, as I wanted a longer one to have a slacker HT angle - beside losing some weight and overall better performance. It is RST Titan 140 now instead of the stock RS Tora 302. The rest was replaced after being broken or worn out. Changed the stock rims to stronger 36 spoke Rigida on Quando hubs with industrial bearings. Replaced worn out Kenda Nevegal tyres (good traction but terribly slow) with much faster Geax Saguaro. Had to replace the noisy BB with same Shimano ES-25, just without creaking sounds.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Make the bike fit you. That may not require anything, but it often involves a new stem and saddle. Tires and pedals are worthwhile on any bike worth owning.

Then try to stop. You can replace literally every part on something like the Avalanche. Look at what you spent over time and it's more than enough to buy something nicer to begin with.


----------

